# INSERT INTO bei Windows 2005 SQL Server Standard Edition .



## KOKser (14. Jul 2006)

Hidiho liebe Leutz,

und zwar hab ich folgendes Problem ich möchte eine INSERT INTO Anweisung in meinen Java Programm ausführen habe mir dafür mal eine bsp. anweisung geschrieben


```
INSERT INTO Import(ErstelldatumInfo,Dateiname,ErstelldatumDatei,StartImport,EndeImport,AnzDatensaetzeGesamt) VALUES(GETDATE(),'StAG.txt','2006-07-05 15:19:55','2006-07-12 11:05:16','2006-07-12 11:05:17','7');
```

Diese Funktioniert auch nur die in meine Programm entstehende Anweisung funktioniert nicht.
Hier ma die entsprechende Anweisung.


```
INSERT INTO Import(ErstelldatumInfo,Dateiname,ErstelldatumDatei,StartImport,EndeImport,AnzDatensaetzeGesamt) VALUES(GETDATE(),'Feiertag.txt','2006-06-02 14:49:14','2006-07-14 09:16:24','2006-07-14 09:16:24','18');
```

Zur Tabelle:
ID_Import                     bigint,Pk
ErstelldatumInfo            datetime
Dateiname                    nvchar(50)
ErstelldatumDatei           datetime
StartImport                    datetime
EndeImport                    datetime
AnzDatensaetzeGesamt    int


Hier noch schnell die erzeugte Fehlermeldung:


com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerException: Bei der Konvertierung eines char-Datentyps in einen datetime-Datentyp liegt der datetime-Wert außerhalb des gültigen Bereichs.
	at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerException.makeFromDatabaseError(Unknown Source)
	at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.IOBuffer.processPackets(Unknown Source)
	at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerStatement.getNextResult(Unknown Source)
	at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerStatement.sendExecute(Unknown Source)
	at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerStatement.doExecuteQuery(Unknown Source)
	at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerStatement.executeQuery(Unknown Source)
	at de.simcron.ksg.rmi.db.SimJdbcConnection.executeQuery(SimJdbcConnection.java:93)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor77.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at de.simcron.ksg.rmi.SimRmiServerImpl.executeQuery(SimRmiServerImpl.java:80)
	at de.simcron.ksg.rmi.SimRmiServerImpl.selectData(SimRmiServerImpl.java:138)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor1.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.Transport$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.rmi.transport.Transport.serviceCall(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.handleMessages(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$ConnectionHandler.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)




Ich hoffe das ihr mir sagen könnt wo meine Fehler liegt sitze schon 3h dran und hab ihn bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jul 2006)

Vermutung:
Könnte es sein, dass "2006-07-14" den 7. Tag im 14. Monat des Jahres 2006 bezeichnet?


----------



## KOKser (14. Jul 2006)

ne Ich denke das Datetime so aufgebaut ist 
jjjj-mm-dd hh:mm:ss

aber ich probiers ma lieber

EDIT:
das wars  :roll: 

vielen dank *g*


----------

